# Police accuse Gatti's wife of killing ex-boxer



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

> SAO PAULO (AP) — Brazilian authorities detained the wife of former boxing champion Arturo Gatti and formally accused her Sunday of killing him at an upmarket seaside tourist resort in Brazil.
> 
> Police said 23-year-old Amanda Rodrigues was taken into custody after contradictions in her interrogation and presented a formal accusation against her. Prosecutors will later decide whether she will be charged.
> 
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/boxing/2009-07-11-gatti-death_N.htm?csp=usat.me


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dam shame...i loved that guys heart as Im sure everyone did...He will be missed......

R.I.P Arturo Gattiraise01:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

what a ******* bitch. hits him in the head and strangles him while he's out, i guess. probably thought she's get to keep all his money and collect on a life insurance policy.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the article but what a bummer if that is true. And he's been my favorite ever since his fights with Ivan Robinson, but everyone that hears me talk about him says "Who?" :thumbsdown:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for the article but what a bummer if that is true. And he's been my favorite ever since his fights with Ivan Robinson, but everyone that hears me talk about him says "Who?" :thumbsdown:


Make new friends...kidding...I dont know how people dont know him...are you askin alot of chic's????:confused02:

Either way he's def gone and it seems plausable she did this.....R.I.P Arturo......raise01:


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Thats TWO of my all time favorite boxers to die in the last few weeks, Alexis Arguello and now Arturo Gatti--- this sucks. WHATS GOING ON????


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Satori said:


> Thats TWO of my all time favorite boxers to die in the last few weeks, Alexis Arguello and now Arturo Gatti--- this sucks. WHATS GOING ON????


 
reped for truth....I cannot believe Arguello killed himself.......this has been a bas month or so to be a celebrity....


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

HexRei said:


> what a ******* bitch. hits him in the head and strangles him while he's out, i guess. probably thought she's get to keep all his money and collect on a life insurance policy.


WTF are these women thinking? McNair's gf and now this? Was this woman actually married to Gatti? Get a divorce and hope for a large payout if he's cheating on you. You don't effin kill the guy. I'm sick of this "you owe me something" attitude celebrity significant others feel entitled to.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The police are now saying it was suicide and released the wife. Sportscenter video at link:

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=4366517


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Read this article earlier- pretty effed up imho. They are seriously claiming he hung himself with a PURSE STRAP? What the hell kind of purse strap is long enough to actually hang yourself from? And although I heard the head wound is being called a result of his being cut down and the head smacking as he fell, how do they explain the bloody knife they reported finding nearby?

Oh, and why would a filthy rich, young, successful boxer kill himself while on vacation with his bride and 10 month old child? This just reeks of corrupt law enforcement.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Read this article earlier- pretty effed up imho. They are seriously claiming he hung himself with a PURSE STRAP? What the hell kind of purse strap is long enough to actually hang yourself from? And although I heard the head wound is being called a result of his being cut down and the head smacking as he fell, how do they explain the bloody knife they reported finding nearby?
> 
> Oh, and why would a filthy rich, young, successful boxer kill himself while on vacation with his bride and 10 month old child? This just reeks of corrupt law enforcement.


Somethin ain't right. His family is saying they don't even believe there's a 1% chance he killed himself. I don't see it either, but there's not too much I know about his personal life. He's on vacation though - not exactly the lowest point of your life to reach this depressed state...apparently the way people choose is to hang themselves, and not just that, not plan the event enough to where you're using a purse strap. Don't take some pills, use a damn purse strap and make it as painful as possible.

Didn't the original reports state that there were inconsistencies in her story? Wasn't there blood on the purse strap? Didn't they claim this woman was in the apartment for 10 hours without noticing him? They failed to mention the head injury was a result of dropping him before? And how do you effing drop someone you're cutting down from a hanging? WTF


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> Somethin ain't right. His family is saying they don't even believe there's a 1% chance he killed himself. I don't see it either, but there's not too much I know about his personal life. He's on vacation though - not exactly the lowest point of your life to reach this depressed state...apparently the way people choose is to hang themselves, and not just that, not plan the event enough to where you're using a purse strap. Don't take some pills, use a damn purse strap and make it as painful as possible.
> 
> Didn't the original reports state that there were inconsistencies in her story? Wasn't there blood on the purse strap? Didn't they claim this woman was in the apartment for 10 hours without noticing him? They failed to mention the head injury was a result of dropping him before? And how do you effing drop someone you're cutting down from a hanging? WTF


 
I thought the story was Arturo was drunk she clocked him on back of head while he was out of it on the couch then used her purse strap to choke him??????:confused02:

Please i hope this doesnt turn into another never ending debate like all the Brock threads.....


----------

